# Mumble / Murmur 1.1.8: Verbindung wird sofort getrennt

## sprittwicht

Seit einem größeren Update und Systemneustart kann sich kein Mumble-Client mehr mit meinem Murmur-Server verbinden.

Die Verbindung wird kurz aufgebaut aber sofort wieder unterbrochen, hier ein Auszug aus der Logdatei:

```
<W>2010-04-25 21:55:49.367 Initializing settings from /etc/murmur/murmur.ini (basepath /etc/murmur)

<C>2010-04-25 21:55:49.371 Successfully switched to uid 103

<W>2010-04-25 21:55:49.375 ServerDB: Openend SQLite database /var/lib/murmur/murmur.sqlite

<W>2010-04-25 21:55:49.383 Was 0 0

<W>2010-04-25 21:55:49.383 Successfully dropped capabilities

<W>2010-04-25 21:55:49.402 DBus registration succeeded

<W>2010-04-25 21:55:49.404 OSInfo: Failed to execute lsb_release

<W>2010-04-25 21:55:49.468 1 => Server listening on port 64738

<W>2010-04-25 21:55:49.487 1 => Not registering server as public

<W>2010-04-25 21:56:07.941 1 => <1:(-1)> New connection: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxxxx

<W>2010-04-25 21:56:08.034 1 => <1:(-1)> Connection closed:

```

Murmur selbst war von dem Update nicht betroffen, auch clientseitig wurde nichts verändert, weshalb der in der Murmur-FAQ erwähnte Versionsmismatch schon mal ausscheidet.

Hat jemand eine Idee wo's bei mir gerade wurmt?

----------

